# Someone's opened their door on to my car!!



## Luke3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi all, need a bit of help it looks like someone's opened their car door on to mine, I'm always really cautious as well and park on the end of the parking bays as far away as possible! 

It hasn't dented the car but it has chipped the paint.

Do you think this would be an easy job for a body shop?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

yes
depends how mint you want it to what you would get charged.


----------



## hyburnate (Apr 6, 2015)

Smart repair on that. They work wonders.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Eek, I wouldn't want a sr on that, the door won't match the rear door and they would need to paint the whole panel. 

Is it a focus??


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Genuine ford touch up paint carefully applied in layers to just sit proud of surface. Then carefully sand down flush with 3000 grit, polish it after that to remove sanding scratches. 

You'll hardly notice it trust me.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Alfa male said:


> Genuine ford touch up paint carefully applied in layers to just sit proud of surface. Then carefully sand down flush with 3000 grit, polish it after that to remove sanding scratches.
> 
> You'll hardly notice it trust me.


I'd be going with that option


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

If it's ford, I can send you a bit of paint for a touch in.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> I'd be going with that option


I would express caution, it isn't an easy option for the unpracticed.


----------



## Luke3 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am the unpracticed lol! 

I may just take it to Midlands car care, I'm sure they'll be able to sort it for me, it's right next to my drivers door handle so pains me every time I get in the car.

Yeah it's a Ford Fiesta ST.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> Eek, I wouldn't want a sr on that, the door won't match the rear door and they would need to paint the whole panel.
> 
> Is it a focus??


:lol:
Why would a smart repairer need to paint the whole panel?????? 
If a Smart repair would produce such a bad job as you're suggesting and they had to paint the whole panel then surely the whole panel wouldn't match either of the adjoining panels? 
So then they would have to blend into the adjoining panels, and that's not Smart - that's body shop.



Sicskate said:


> If it's ford, I can send you a bit of paint for a touch in.


If you think a Smart repair can't be done satisfactorily how on earth can you imagine a touch up can produce a better result??????

Any decent Smart repairer should be able to repair that damage limiting the overall area worked on to something just larger the area shown in the picture - or he should hang his guns up, quit the business and stop calling himself a smart repairer.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It's only my opinion, I view cars daily that have had sr done, 9/10 are crap. 

So say this was done, what lines would they paint to?


Fords factory paint doesn't come with uv protection, so repairs to frozen white usually come out slightly yellow compared to the factory paint, being so close to the 1/4, this could be an issue??

Like I say, it's my opinion but I'd like to hear how it would be done (genuinely).

I personally would prefer a tiny 3-4mm touch in with a decent colour than risk worse.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

No UV protection on fords? I've yet to see a red Focus turn pink or a black Kuga turn grey?

Doing Smart isn't all about using edges and swage lines.

A couple of weeks ago I repaired 2 doors that were badly chipped (top to bottom) on the outer of the opening edge - and I only went about four or five inches into the door. 
It's all in the prep - getting the original lacquer to accept blending lacquer by 'scotching' it. Actually I use 1000 grade foam backed sanding discs dampened with panel cleaner on a 77mm DA and then the same quickly with some 2000.
Having done all the rubbing down, priming and painting it's then down to applying lacquer correctly and then using blending lacquer correctly. Once it's fully cured it's polished up to make the transition from original, to blending lacquer, to new lacquer seamless and the job's jobbed.
The doors were black - a lot more unforgiving than white for showing up a blend edge!
Admittedly it would probably have been easier and less stressful to lacquer the full panels - but I like to test myself every now and then (plus I'm a tight git and I hate wasting my lacquer)


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> So say this was done, what lines would they paint to?
> 
> Fords factory paint doesn't come with uv protection, so repairs to frozen white usually come out slightly yellow compared to the factory paint, being so close to the 1/4, this could be an issue??
> 
> Like I say, it's my opinion but I'd like to hear how it would be done (genuinely).


Glad I could put your mind at rest ...... :thumb:

No need to thank me for the reply


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Squiggs, how do you cope with dirt inclusions when you clear on a smart repair job, considering it'll be outside? I'm a student and it's always a loosing battle. But I'm starting to get minimal inclusions with the steps I take


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Tac rags to remove all dust just prior to spraying helps to keep it to a minimum.
Any sprayshops (even those with the best kept booths with super filtered air) who tell you they never get inclusions are lying


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

I would try and smart repair but from experience silver flat panels never look right at certain angles or 20ft back so I usually would take the colour down the whole side and I'm a smart repairer myself.

However if it was my car I would just touch it up.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Could have just been a stone. I'd touch that up and think no more. Good practice. If it doesn't work call in the sr lol


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

RattyMcClelland said:


> I would try and smart repair but from experience silver flat panels never look right at certain angles or 20ft back so I usually would take the colour down the whole side and I'm a smart repairer myself.
> 
> However if it was my car I would just touch it up.


Better get to spec savers!
We're all looking at a white :lol:


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

squiggs said:


> :lol:
> Why would a smart repairer need to paint the whole panel??????
> If a Smart repair would produce such a bad job as you're suggesting and they had to paint the whole panel then surely the whole panel wouldn't match either of the adjoining panels?
> So then they would have to blend into the adjoining panels, and that's not Smart - that's body shop.
> ...


Truer words have never been said! People always talk rubbish about smart repairers on here and they have no clue about them :lol: Guarantee no one would be able to see a smart repair. The majority of main dealers do smart repairs on their nearly new cars.

People have just got to get away from this idea of some dodgy bloke coming and spraying a bit of paint on a scratch and it peeling off within a month, those days are long gone!


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

squiggs said:


> Better get to spec savers!
> We're all looking at a white :lol:












Oh dear. Not sure where I got silver from. Well yes that will paint fine. Frozen white is easy peasy.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

VdoubleU said:


> Truer words have never been said! People always talk rubbish about smart repairers on here and they have no clue about them :lol: Guarantee no one would be able to see a *proper* smart repair *carried out by someone who knows his trade*. The majority of main dealers do smart repairs on their nearly new cars.
> 
> People have just got to get away from this idea of *every smart repairer being* some dodgy bloke coming and spraying a bit of paint on a scratch and it peeling off within a month, those days are long gone!


Whilst I agree with what you're implying - your post did need a bit of editing  :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Smart repairs are like detailers.
You have your pros that know their trade very well and are at one with their chemicals and tooling.
Then you have your weekend warrior that decides to buy a van and set up with no real training or understanding of what they are doing. Because of the lack of training they dont understand the paint or the process other than what they learn from you tube.
Squiggs doesnt know it but i see a LOT of his work ( well actually i dont my customer tells me and even with a practised eye i raise eyebrows and think REALLY.....) whereas i see a lot of other sr's too and think **** me did stevie wonder paint that


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

AllenF said:


> Squiggs doesnt know it but i see a LOT of his work ( well actually i dont my customer tells me and even with a practised eye i raise eyebrows and think REALLY.....) whereas i see a lot of other sr's too and think **** me did stevie wonder paint that


Well thank you very much :thumb: now I'm intrigued .......


----------

